# كيف تصنع ماكينة cnc ؟؟؟؟ موضوع لعرض الافكار



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

هل فكرت فى صنع ماكينة cnc بنفسك؟
مهما كان نوع الماكينة ووظيفتها. هل فكرت كيف ستتحرك فى الابعاد الثلاثة او الاربعة؟
أفتح هذا الموضوع لنتشارك الافكار الجدية ولكى نستفيد ويستفيد الكل وتخرج الافكار للنور
ربما يكون عندى او عندك فكرة جيده ولم تخرج للنور بسبب ضعف الامكانيات ايا كان نوعها
اذا كان عندك اى فكرة اطرحها هنا والحمد لله ارى الكثير من الاخوة المتميزين بالموقع
بامكانهم تحليلها وتعديلها واعطائها الفرصة لتخرج الى النور
نحن لسنا اقل من الغرب او من الصين ولكن ينقصنا العزيمة والتشجيع

هل انتم معى اخوتى؟؟؟
اذا كنتم معى ف بسم الله نبدأ


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

يوجد بالفعل العديد ممن صنعوا ماكينات سي إن سي في عالمنا العربي
المشكلة أنها كانت كلها مجهودات فردية لذا فمعظم هذه الماكينات تنتمي لماكينات الهواة، وينقصها الاحترافية
وللأسف لم نجد المستثمر الذي يدعم هذه المحاولات كي تصل للمستوى الاحترافي
ومعظم من يصنعون هذه الماكينات ليسوا متفرغين
النقطة الأخرى هي أن كثيرا ممن يحاولون صنع هدة الماكينات ليسوا متخصصين
وللأسف العلوم التخصصية المتعلقة بتطوير هذه الماكينات ليست متوفرة في جامعاتنا العربية على حد علمي
لذا فمعظم من يحاولون صنع الماكينات يعتمدون على الخبرة والمحاولة والخطأ، وهذا في حد ذاته جيد ومطلوب ولكن بالاعتماد على هذا فقط فسيحتاج الأمر جهدا مضاعفا للوصول إلى الاحترافية 
لذا فالبداية الصحيحة ليست بالحماس فقط
الحماس مطلوب ليدفعنا لبذل الجهد، ولكن الحماس وحده لا يكفي، والجهد يجب أن يكون في الاتجاه الصحيح


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخى زملكاوى
نعم كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة
وهدفى من طرح هذا الحوار هو جمع هذه الافكار الفردية لعل وعسى يمكننا معا توجيهها فى الاتجاه الصحيح
اذا وجدت الافكار السليمة التى منها يمكن عمل منتج منافس فى الجودة والسعر بسهولة يمكن ايجاد المستثمر الذى 
يتبنى المشروع وخاصة فى الدول الخليجية حيث توجد الاموال ويلزمها افكار جيدة
لقد رايت الكثير من المستثمرين يتمنون فكرة مشروع ناجحه ليقوموا بتنفيذها ومنهم من وصل الى نجاحات كبيرة
وقد بدأ بفكرة بسيطه.
بالنسبة لموضوع الخبرة يجب الا نبدأ من الصفر. كما يقولون نبدأ من حيث انتهى الاخرون . طبعا مع دراسة ما وصلوا اليه
ولو اردنا منتجا منافسا فيجب ان نستعين ببعض ما توصلوا اليه ونزيد عليه من خبراتنا وابتكارنا.
ولك ان تحكم من الانترنت كم من المنتجات العالمية فى هذا المجال تم تعديلها بواسطة اشخاص عاديين مثلى ومثلك 
كل ما فى الامر انه يملك الجرأة على التعديل بماكينة قد اشتراها بمبلغ كبير لثقته بانه سوف ينجح بما يريد
نحن مسلمون والاسلام يعلمنا الثقة بالله ثم بالنفس.
وشكرا لك على المداخلة


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

طيب احنا نبدأ ببعض الافكار المجربة وندرسها ونحاول نعرف مشاكلها ولو كويسة نضعها من الافكار القابلة للتنفيذ
ولو فيها مشاكل برضه ندرسها ونحاول نعدلها
مثلا هذه الطريقة بالنسبة لطريقة التحريك فى الماكينة
ما رايكم بها؟؟؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني طبعاً المستثمرون موجودون كل مكان و بالفعل الكثيرون يبحثون عن أفكار ليدعموها برأس المال لكن المستثمر لا يقتنع بأي شخص يأتي و يقول له أن لدي مخططات و دوائر و أستطيع أن أصنع ماكنة فما هو الضمان للمستثمر أن أمواله لن تذهب سدى .
أقول لكم عن خبرة و قد تسنى لي عرض مشروع cnc أكثر من مرة على مستثمرين كبار لكن لا أحد يخاطر بأمواله لشاب يدعي أنه يستطيع صناعة ماكنة . ما يقنع المستثمر هو عمل ماكنة على أرض الواقع و التمويل بعدها مضمون .


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)




----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

أخي الزملكاوي أنا و مجموعتي الآن متفرغون تماماً لصناعة الـ cnc و ليست الآن هواية بل أنها عملنا الحالي و بعد أن استطعنا تكوين علاقات جيدة في السوق مع أشخاص يتعاملون أو يحتاجون هذه المكائن نحن الآن متوجهون إلى صناعتها و بيعها مع إعطاء ضمان سنة و خدمات صيانة غير محدودة بدلاً من المكائن الصينية التي يستوردونها و بدون أي ضمان و عندما تتعطل لا يجدون من يصلحها لهم (طبعاً قبل أن يعثروا علينا) . علماً أن السعر الذي نقدمه لهم مقارب لسعر الماكنة الصينية .


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله أخ وليد
أعتقد أنك بالفعل على الطريق الصحيح
بالمناسبة نحن نعرف بعضنا البعض منذ بضعة سنوات من على منتدى موقع الأستاذ عمرو خالد
وأنا حقا سعيد بما استطعت أن تصل إليه في هذه السنوات القليلة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

طبعاً أخي زملكاوي و أنا متابع مشاركاتك أيضاً في المنتديات و الفيسبوك و تعجبني آراءك و سعيد بصداقتك


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى من الله ان يوفق الاخ وليد ومجموعته الى ما فيه الصالح لهم وللمسلمين
عندى اكثر من مستثمر بالسعودية وجاهزين
بس ورونا الهمه. فين الحوار البناء


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

و الله أخي الإمبراطور نحن الآن نعمل بخطين متوازيين :
أحدهما تأهيل مكائن الـ CNC الراوتر الصينية و قد تعمقنا كثيراً في هذا المجال و أنجزنا الكثير من المكائن بنجاح ، كما و قد بدأنا الآن بمشروع جديد قد يستغرق منا شهراً من الإنشغال التام و هو إعادة بناء و تأهيل ماكنة CNC Punch إسمها Trumf 180 Rotation .
و الخط الثاني هو بناء مكائن CNC راوتر للخشب و البلاستك و المرمر لأنها طلبت كثيراً منا و ليس بيننا و بين أن نبنيها سوى الوقت لإنهاء المشروع الذي نعمل عليه حالياً لنتفرغ لبناء المكائن ، و عندها سأرفع الفديوات على اليوتيوب لتطلعوا عليها ، و نسألكم الدعاء .


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

طيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل الاحسن BallScrew ولا Rack and pinion
و ما هى انسب مقاسات ومواصفات للاختيار












وكيف نقلل ال backlash

ميين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

الله يعينكم اخى وليد وربنا يوفقكم الى الصالح ان شاء الله

المشكله فى السعودية مفيش قطع غيار خالص ولو فيه غالى جدا
ومحتاج حد من مصر يمدنا بقطع الغيار ويكون شريك فى المشروع هنا بالسعودية
بس علشان ابدأ الشركه مع السعودى محتاج اوريله مكنة شغاله بكفاءة ومن تصنيع فريق العمل 
الذى سوف يكون تحت كفالته


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

أنا كان نفسى كل واحد يضع رأيه فى هذا الموضوع بخصوص
اى جزء من الماكينه حتى و لو مسمارصغيرسيكون له فائده. ممكن مكنة تكون واقفه على فكره صغيره جدا
بس محتاجه واحد يذكر الناس بيها.
والله نفسى يتم التعاون وتعم الفائده


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

هذه الماكنة التي نعمل على تأهيلها حالياً و تبديل نظامها لنتحكم بها بـ PC باستخدام mach3


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز أحنة نشتري قطع الغيار من تركيا و أحياناً من إيران بأسعار رخيصة نسبياً لأنها من الوكلاء .
بالنسبة للإختيار بين الـ rack and pinion أو الـ ball screw هذا يعتمد على السرعة التي تريد أن تعمل بها الماكنة . و هناك حسابات لذلك يجب قبل أن تبدأ بها أن تحضر الداتاشيت الخاص بالمحرك و تضع أمامك مخطط العزم و السرعة و ثم تحدد أقصى عزم تحتاجه أثناء القطع و على أساسه تعرف سرعة دوران المحرك و بالتالي أقصى سرعة يمكن أن تحصل عليها أثناء القطع . و بعدها تختار أيهما يناسبك في لهذه السرعة الـ rack and pinion أم الـ ball screw لأنك ستحتاج إلى تحويل هذه السرعة الدورانية التي حسبتها إلى سرعة خطية حسب ما ستختاره و عندها ستعرف سرعة الماكنة الخطية فترى هل تناسبك أم لا .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

و بالنسبة للـ backlash في حالة الـ ballscrew يجب تثبيت إحدى نهاياته بـ ball bearing اعتيادي و النهاية الأخرى بـاثنين من الـ ball bearing من النوع المخروطي لكي لا يتحرك باتجاه محوره لا إلى الأمام و لا إلى الخلف و سبب تثبيته من الجهة الأولى بـ ball bearing اعتيادي ليس مخروطياً لأن الشفت معرض للتمدد أو التقلص بسبب تغير درجات الحرارة و بذلك يكون حراً من إحدى الجهات لكي لا يتقيد من الجهتين فيتسبب له ذلك بإجهادات داخلية .
و بعد كل ذلك إذا حصل backlash و لم تتمكن من ظبط الميكانيكية عندها ممكن تجاوز ذلك بإعطاه قيمته لبرنامج mach3 الذي سيقوم بدوره بتعويض هذه القيمة كلما عكس دوران المحرك و بالتالي لن يؤثر ذلك على دقة الماكنة .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

و بالنسبة للـ backlash في حالة الـ ballscrew يجب تثبيت إحدى نهاياته بـ ball bearing اعتيادي و النهاية الأخرى بـاثنين من الـ ball bearing من النوع المخروطي لكي لا يتحرك باتجاه محوره لا إلى الأمام و لا إلى الخلف و سبب تثبيته من الجهة الأولى بـ ball bearing اعتيادي ليس مخروطياً لأن الشفت معرض للتمدد أو التقلص بسبب تغير درجات الحرارة و بذلك يكون حراً من إحدى الجهات لكي لا يتقيد من الجهتين فيتسبب له ذلك بإجهادات داخلية .
و بعد كل ذلك إذا حصل backlash و لم تتمكن من ظبط الميكانيكية عندها ممكن تجاوز ذلك بإعطاه قيمته لبرنامج mach3 الذي سيقوم بدوره بتعويض هذه القيمة كلما عكس دوران المحرك و بالتالي لن يؤثر ذلك على دقة الماكنة .


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> هل الاحسن BallScrew ولا Rack and pinion


أخي، سؤال ما الأفضل لا يسأل هكذا
فلو كان الأمر عام وأحدهم أفضل من الآخر بصورة مطلقة لوجدت دائما واحدا منهم ولم تجد الآخر
ولكن يمكن اختصار الإجابة في أن ال ball screw أفضل و pinion rack أرخص
لذا فعادة تجد ال ball screw يستعمل في الماكينات الصغيرة والمتوسطة والمطلوب منها دقة عالية، مثل ماكينات التفريز
أما ال pinion rack فيستعمل عادة في الأطوال الكبيرة في الماكينات التي تكون الدقة المطلوبة منها ليست عالية، مثل القطع باللهب أو بالليزر أو بالبلازما
مميزات ال ball screw مقارنة بالجريدة المسننة يمكن تلخيصه في الآتي
- ال backlash في الجريدة المسننة أكبر بكثير منه في ال ball screw، كما أنه في حالة الball screw يمكن عن طريق ال preloading إلغاء ال backlash نهائيا
- اللاخطية في الجريدة المسننة أكبر بكثير منها في ال ball screw مما يؤثر على أدائ حلقات التحكم، كما أنه ال backlash تعتبر شكل من أشكال اللاخطية

أما أهم مميزات الجريدة المسننة فهي إمكانية الوصول إلى أطوال كبيرة بها

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن ال backlash فلتقليله أولا يتم قياسة وإدخاله كبارامتر للماكينة، ولو كان هذا لا يكفي فمن الممكن تركيب إنكودر طولي لقياس المسافة الفعلية التي يقطعها المحور
بالمناسبة، في كثير من الماكينات التجارية يتم استخدام الإنكودر الطولي، رغم أن الماكينة بها ball screw وذلك للحصول على دقة أعلى ​


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

الاخ وليد والاخ زملكاوى اشكركم على التوضيح والاهتمام بالرد
شوف سؤال بسيط فى سطرين كانت الاجابه بتاعه مفيده ازاى
لى ولكل من يقرأ الموضوع. هكذا تعم الفائدة.
بس عندى سؤال مهم مانوع الانكودر الذى يركب لقياس المسافة الفعلية للحركة
وكيف يتم توصيله فى ماكينة تصنيع محلى . أعنى مثلا راوتر لقطع الخشب يعمل على الباراليل بورت(مدخل الطابعة) و جيكو درايف .
هل هو يعطى نبضات للتعبير عن المسافة؟؟
وهل هناك امكانية لهذا الدخل فى ال mach3 ؟؟


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

الاخ وليد اعانك الله على استكمال الماكينة
بس عندى سؤال. انت مين فى الصورة؟؟؟


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

عندى معلومه اخرى صغيرة ارجو التعليق عليها
For rack & pinion applications requiring ultra-precise positioning and repeatability, the system backlash can be eliminated by using two pinions - one to drive the axis and one to "preload" the axis to remove the backlash.

The simplest zero-backlash rack & pinion drive utilizes a split-pinion. A split-pinion consists of two pinion halves and an axial spring pack. The pinions halves mesh with opposite tooth flanks on the same rack, eliminating the backlash. The axial spring pack is used to preload the rack & pinions to insure that no backlash develops during the operating cycle.


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

اخى وليد احب ان اضع صورة توضح طريقة تثبيت ال ball bearing 
بعدد 2 Angular Contact Bearings
كما تفضلت بالشرح


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

أخي الإمبراطور، للأسف لا يمكن أن أفيدك بخصوص إمكانية ربط هذا الإنكودر مع ال Mach3ولكن هناك معلومة هامة هنا: هذا الإنكودر في المحركات السيرفو لا يغني عن الإنكودر المركب على الموتور، حيث أن حلقة التحكم في السرعة تتم عن طريق إنكودر الموتور وليس الإنكودر الخطي
السبب في هذا أن المتحكم في السرعة يكون عادة تناسبي تكاملي، فنتيجة الخضوع في نقل الحركة يكون النظام غير متزن، وقد جربت هذا بنفسي حيث حولت فيد باك السرعة لأحد المحاور للإنكودر الخطي، فوجدت أن المحور يهتز بصورة غير طبيعية
الخلاصة، أنا لم أتعامل مع ال Mach3 ولا أعرف إن كان يسمح بدخول إنكودر مع نظام المحرك الخطوي أم لا، ولا أعرف كيف يصدر الأوامر لنظام السيرفو
فلو كان الMach3 لا يسمح بهذا فالأفضل أن تستعمل EMC وتبرمجها بنفسك، وإن كنت أعرف أن هذا ليس سهلا
لقد تعاملت مع نظام ريكسروت ومع زيمنس، وكلاهما يعمل بنظام مختلف، ففي نظام ريكسروت الكمبيوتر الخاص بالسي إن سي يصدر فقط أوامر الحركة للمحاور ولا يقوم بالسيطرة على المحركات، بينما يتم تنفيذ جميع حلقات التحكم في التيار والسرعة والموقع بداخل دوائر القيادة، وبالتالي فإن الفيد باك من الإنكودرين يدخل إلى دائرة القيادة وليس للسي إن سي
ونظام زيمنس يختلف بعض الشيء، حيث يتم تنفيذ حلقتي التحكم والسرعة في دائرة القيادة، أما حلقة التحكم في الموضع تتم في كمبيوتر السي إن سي، ولكن الفيد باك أيضا يدخل لدائرة القيادة ويتم نقلها للسي إن سي من خلال بروتوكول ProfiBus المستعمل في أجهزة زيمنس

أما بخصوص سؤالك عن الإشارة، فهي إشارة قياسية مماثلة لإشارة الإنكودر العادي، وتوجد عدة أنظمة قياسية لهذه الإشارة، مثل 5V TTL أو إشارة جيبية 1Vpp أو EnDat أو غيرها من الأنطمة القياسية
ومبدأ العمل إما ضوئي وإما مغناطيسي. النظام الضوئي عادة أدق من المغناطيسي، وأعلى ثمنا، بينما المغناطيسي أكثر مقاومة لعوامل الاتساخ وغيرها

من أشهر الشركات التي تصنع الإنكودر الطولي شركة هايدنهاين الألمانية وشركة رينيشو الإنجليزية
http://www.heidenhain.com/en_US/products_and_applications/length_measurement/
http://www.heidenhain.com/en_US/products_and_applications/length_measurement/sealed_linear_encoders/
http://www.heidenhain.com/en_US/pro...s/length_measurement/exposed_linear_encoders/

http://www.renishaw.com/en/optical-linear-encoders--6433
http://www.renishaw.com/en/magnetic-linear-encoders-and-magnetic-ring-encoders--9802​


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> عندى معلومه اخرى صغيرة ارجو التعليق عليها
> for rack & pinion applications requiring ultra-precise positioning and repeatability, the system backlash can be eliminated by using two pinions - one to drive the axis and one to "preload" the axis to remove the backlash.
> 
> The simplest zero-backlash rack & pinion drive utilizes a split-pinion. A split-pinion consists of two pinion halves and an axial spring pack. The pinions halves mesh with opposite tooth flanks on the same rack, eliminating the backlash. The axial spring pack is used to preload the rack & pinions to insure that no backlash develops during the operating cycle.



في الواقع هذه المعلومة جديد لي، وكنت قد فكرت سابقا إن كانت توجد إمكانية لعمل تحميل مسبق لميكانزم الجريدة المسننة، ولكن لم أبحث في هذا الأمر، فجزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث، سأحاول دراسته بالتفصيل ونتناقش فيه مع الأخوة


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

أخي الإمبراطور
أشياء مثل تثبيت كراسي التحميل، وحساب ميكانزم الحركة، وغيرها أشياء يعرفها مل مهندس ميكانيكي درس التصميم الميكانيكي، ويعرفونها بصورة بديهية، وأعتقد أنك مهندس إلكترونيات، وبالطبع هذه المعلومات ليست حكرا على المهندسين الميكانيكيين، ولكن لكي تعمل بصورة احترافية، حاول أن تضم مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي لفريقك، فما قد يستغرق منك وقتا طويلا لفهمه وتنفيذه قد يكون بديهيات بالنسبة له


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

أخى زملكاوى الف شكر على التوضيح والشرح المفصل
هل تختلف انظمة سيمنز لل CNC كثيرا عنها بالنسبة لل PLC العادى S7-300 &S7-400
انا عندى خبرة والحمد لله جيده فى هذه الانظمة وطريقة برمجتها والربط بينها ولكنى لا اعلم اى شيئ عن
انظمة سيمنز لل سى ان سى
بالنسبة لاشارة الانكودر اذا كانت TTL or sine wave فهى يمكن ربطها بالكمبيوتر بعد تعديلها ولكن هل يتقبلها
ال MACH3 هذا هو السؤال الذى سوف ابحث عنه ففكرة الانكودر ممتازة لتلافى الباك لاش


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

نعم اخى زملكاوى انا مهندس الكترونيات
والمشكلة اننى اعمل بالسعودية ومش لاقى حد من العينة دى من اصحابى هنا!!!!!!
اصل السى ان سى مش منتشر هنا زى مصر
وكل الموجود منها فقط فى المصانع الكبيرة وبيجى ومعاه الخبير بتاعه!!!!
الا قلة قليلة لكى لا اظلم احد


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

للأسف لم أبرمج زيمنس ولكن تعاملت معه فقط
معلوماتي أكثر عن ريكسروت وبيكهوف، ولكني أيضا لم أبرمجهما

بالنسبة للإنكودر الخطي فكما قلت لك، لا أعرف كيف يتعامل معه Mach3، كل ما أستطيع قوله هو أنه لو كان يتعامل مع نظام السيرفو فقط من خلال إعطاء أوامر حركة، ولا يقوم بالسيطرة، أي لا يقوم بتنفيذ حلقات التحكم، فالأمر ممكن من خلال دائرة القيادة ولا علاقة للMach3 بالأمر، أما لو كان هو من يتلقى الفيد باك لنظام السيرفو، فيجب التأكد من أنه يقبل إنكودرين وليس إنكودر واحد

نقطة أخرى، إشارة TTL 5V هي إشارة رقمية في الأساس ويمكن التعامل معها باستخدام الإلكترونيات الرقمية كالعدادات، وتوجد الكثير من المصادر على الإنترنت في كيفية التعامل مع إشارة مثل هذا الإنكودر، كما يوجد هاردوير جاهز للتعامل معه 
أما الإشارة الجيبية 1Vpp فهي إشارة تماثلية أنالوج، وبالتالي فالتعامل معها أعقد بعض الشيء، وربما يكون الأفضل شراء الإنكودر بدائرة إلكترونية جاهزة تحول الإشارة التماثلية إلى إشارة TTL تقليدية
بالمناسبة، الإنكودر ذو الإشارة الجيبية أدق بكثير من الإنكودر ذي إشارة TTL، فالنبضة الجيبية الواحدة يمكن عمل interpolation لها وتقسيمها إلى حتى بضعة آلاف نبضة TTL أي أنه لم كان الإنكودر مثلا ألف نبضة في اللفة، في حالة الإنكودر الدوراني العادي، لو كان هذا الإنكودر جيبي، وكانت الإلكترونيات المصاحبة تسمح بعمل Interpolation 1000 folds مثلا، فتكون دقة الإنكودر مليون نبضة لكل لفة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

> الاخ وليد اعانك الله على استكمال الماكينة
> بس عندى سؤال. انت مين فى الصورة؟؟؟


 
شكراً أخي الإمبراطور 
أنا اللي على اليسار


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

اخى وليد تشرفت بمعرفتك وارجو ان نتقابل فى يوم من الايام


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

اخى زملكاوى شكرا على التوضيح والاهتمام
وان شاء الله لو وصلت لتفاصيل بخصوص الانكودر سوف اطرحها


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

وجدت احد الشركات عندها انكودر يعمل مع الاستيبر و ال Mach ولكنه لايصحح الوضع اثناء العمل
فهو يعطى فقط انذار ويوقف الماكينه لو زاد الخطأ عن الحد الذى يحدده المستخدم
http://www.rogersmachine.net/encoderinfo.html


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز الإمبراطور برنامج mach3 لا علاقة له بدائرة التحكم بالمحرك فكل الذي يقوم به البرنامج هو إخراج نبضات بسرعة معينة مع إشارة الإتجاه و لا يدري ما إذا كان المحرك ستيبر أم سيرفو أو كانت دائرة التحكم مفتوحة أو مغلقة . 
ففي حالة الدائرة المغلقة يكون الـ feedback من الـ encoder إلى السيرفو درايف الذي يعالج بدوره إشارة الفيدباك و يعطي أمر الحركة للمحرك حسب ما يطلب منه الـ mach3 و بالتالي ليس هناك علاقة للـ mach3 بالمعالجة الخاصة بالفيدباك من الإنكودر في دائرة التحكم المغلقة .
و هناك خيار يوفره الـ mach3 ليستقبل إشارة الإنكودر لكن ليس لغرض المعالجة و إنما فقط لعرض موقع المحور على الشاشة .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

> اخى وليد تشرفت بمعرفتك وارجو ان نتقابل فى يوم من الايام


 بإذن الله أخي الإمبراطور و أنا الذي تشرفت بمعرفتك انت و الأخ الزملكاوي


----------



## الامبراطور (29 مايو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> ففي حالة الدائرة المغلقة يكون الـ feedback من الـ encoder إلى السيرفو درايف الذي يعالج بدوره إشارة الفيدباك و يعطي أمر الحركة للمحرك حسب ما يطلب منه الـ mach3 و بالتالي ليس هناك علاقة للـ mach3 بالمعالجة الخاصة بالفيدباك من الإنكودر في دائرة التحكم المغلقة .
> و هناك خيار يوفره الـ mach3 ليستقبل إشارة الإنكودر لكن ليس لغرض المعالجة و إنما فقط لعرض موقع المحور على الشاشة .



اذا لابد من ان تكون المعالجة للموقع داخل دائرة الدرايف الخاص بالموتور سواء ستبر او سيرفو
بمعنى اخر تكون closed loop feedback system
اذا احسن شيئ يكون PID controller
حيث يمكنه تعديل الموقع بسرعة جدا اذا حدث خطأ سواء من الباك لاش او اذا حدث slipping من الموتور نفسه


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي العزيز الإمبراطور برنامج mach3 لا علاقة له بدائرة التحكم بالمحرك فكل الذي يقوم به البرنامج هو إخراج نبضات بسرعة معينة مع إشارة الإتجاه و لا يدري ما إذا كان المحرك ستيبر أم سيرفو أو كانت دائرة التحكم مفتوحة أو مغلقة .
> ففي حالة الدائرة المغلقة يكون الـ feedback من الـ encoder إلى السيرفو درايف الذي يعالج بدوره إشارة الفيدباك و يعطي أمر الحركة للمحرك حسب ما يطلب منه الـ mach3 و بالتالي ليس هناك علاقة للـ mach3 بالمعالجة الخاصة بالفيدباك من الإنكودر في دائرة التحكم المغلقة .


أخ وليد
هل تعلم كيف يتعامل الMach3 مع أنظمة السيرفو؟ أو بمعنى أدق، كيف يتعامل نظام السيرفو مع الإشارات الواردة من الMach3؟ فمن المفترض أن نظام السيرفو يعمل في الزمن الحقيقي، ولكني لا أعلم كيف يصدر الMach3 إشاراته
فهل توجد مثلا دائرة إلكترونية في نظام السيرفو تتلقى النبضات الواردة من الكمبيوتر وتحولها إلى أوامر حركة في الزمن الحقيقي؟ أم كيف يتم الأمر؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مايو 2010)

نعم أخي زملكاوي و هذا هو عمل الدرايف فهناك درايفرات مثل الجيكو سيرفو درايف يستقبل أمر الحركة بصيغة pulse & direction من الـ mach3 و ينفذه في الـ real time بدائرة تحكم مغلقة بينه و بين المحرك يعني الفيدباك يرجع من الإنكودر إلى السيرفو درايف حيث تتم معالجته و تعويض الخطأ في الزمن الحقيقي و حسب الأمر المعطى من الـ mach3


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مايو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> اذا احسن شيئ يكون PID controller


أخي، الPID conteroller جيد جدا ولكن في معظم الأنظمة لا يستخدم هذا النوع من التحكم في الدرايف الخاص بموتورات ماكينات السي إن سي، ولكم الstate of the art في هذه المتحكمات هو ثلاث حلقات تحكم متداخلة cascade control loops، تكون الحلقة الداخلية فيها خاصة بالعزم، والوسطى خاصة بالسرعة، والخارجية خاصة بالموضع، ويكون التحكم في العزم والسرعة من نوع PI controller، والتحكم في الموضع يكون P controller، هذا بالإضافة لل feed forward الذي يعمل على تقليل الخطأ في الموقع
الصورة المرفقة توضح حلقات التحكم في جهاز التحكم من نوع إندرادرايف من ريكسروت، ولو لديك أي أسئلة بخصوص الملف المرفق أنا جاهز للإجابة، فلدي معرفة معقولة بنظام إندرادرايف وأتعامل معه يوميا تقريبا في عملي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

و الله أخي زملكاوي يبدو أن عندك تفاصيل كثيرة و داخل في عمق الـ closed loop control systems و أنا لا أمتلك حتى أساسيات الموضوع لكن لا أعرف لماذا نشغل أنفسنا بهذه التفاصيل فلسنا بصدد تصميم دائرة التحكم بالسيرفو ، كل ما نحن بصدده هو أن نأتي بأي سيرفو درايف (مثل الجيكو درايف) و نربط له pulse & direction من منفذ الطابعة و نربط المحرك و الإنكودر بالدرايف و نشغله بالـ mach3 بغض النظر عن دائرة الكونترول أو طبيعة الكونترول سيستم داخل الدرايف فهو بكل الأحوال سيقوم باللازم .
و على فكرة أخ زملكاوي أنا شاهدت الكثير من الدرايفات التي تختار فيها بين إما الـ torque mode أو الـ speed mode أو الـ velocity mode . 
أعتقد هاذا ما تتحدث عنه أليس كذلك ؟ طيب ممكن تشرحلنا ما الفرق بين هذه الطرق و كيف أعرف أيها أحتاج لتطبيق معين ؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

> اذا لابد من ان تكون المعالجة للموقع داخل دائرة الدرايف الخاص بالموتور سواء ستبر او سيرفو
> بمعنى اخر تكون closed loop feedback system
> اذا احسن شيئ يكون pid controller
> حيث يمكنه تعديل الموقع بسرعة جدا اذا حدث خطأ سواء من الباك لاش او اذا حدث slipping من الموتور نفسه


 بالمناسبة أخي العزيز نظام الستيبر نضام كونترول مفتوح و ليس دائرة مغلقة مثل السيرفو لأن السيرفو يحتاج إلى فيدباك من إنكودر ليؤدي عمله بالدقة المطلوبة أما الستبر فلا يحتاج إلى ذلك بسبب تصميمه الدقيق و المميز لكن بالتأكيد السيرفو أكثر دقة و وثوقية و استقراراً في العزم عند السرع العالية أما الستبر فتقل سرعته بشكل لا يصدق عند السرع العالية .
لذلك بشكل عام يكون نظام السيرفو أغلى من نظام الستبر (و أكثر تعقيداً طبعاً)


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> و الله أخي زملكاوي يبدو أن عندك تفاصيل كثيرة و داخل في عمق الـ closed loop control systems و أنا لا أمتلك حتى أساسيات الموضوع لكن لا أعرف لماذا نشغل أنفسنا بهذه التفاصيل فلسنا بصدد تصميم دائرة التحكم بالسيرفو ، كل ما نحن بصدده هو أن نأتي بأي سيرفو درايف (مثل الجيكو درايف) و نربط له pulse & direction من منفذ الطابعة و نربط المحرك و الإنكودر بالدرايف و نشغله بالـ mach3 بغض النظر عن دائرة الكونترول أو طبيعة الكونترول سيستم داخل الدرايف فهو بكل الأحوال سيقوم باللازم .
> و على فكرة أخ زملكاوي أنا شاهدت الكثير من الدرايفات التي تختار فيها بين إما الـ torque mode أو الـ speed mode أو الـ velocity mode .
> أعتقد هاذا ما تتحدث عنه أليس كذلك ؟ طيب ممكن تشرحلنا ما الفرق بين هذه الطرق و كيف أعرف أيها أحتاج لتطبيق معين ؟


أخ وليد
أتفق معك إلى حد ما، فمن يصمم ماكينة ليس بالضرورة أن يعرف كيفية تصميم دائرة التحكم، ولكن عليه أن يختار جهاز التحكم المناسب للتطبيق والملائم للماكينة، أنا أعرف بعض التفاصيل فقط بحكم التخصص وبحكم عملي
ولكن أختلف معك في أن معرفة الأسايات بدون التفاصيل مهمة لمن يصمم الماكينة حيث أن مثلا في إندرادرايف حلقات التحكم يتم تنفيذها داخليا، ولكن المستخدم هو من يضع البارامترات الخاصة بالمتحكمات، والأداء الديناميكي يعتمد بشدة على هذه البارامترات، والخطأ في وضع هذه البارامترات إما أن يؤدي إلى انخفاض أدائ الماكينة أو يؤدي إلى عدم استقرار الماكينة
في إندرادرايف توجد أدوات للضبط الأوتوماتيكي للبارامترات، ولكن فهم الديناميكية في أداء المتحكمات يساعد على الضبط الدقيق للبارامترات

أما بالنسبة لسؤالك الخاص بال operation modes، فبالفعل يوجد position mode وفيه يتم تفعيل حلقات التحكم الثلاث، و velocity mode وفيه يتم تفعيل الحلقة الوسطى والداخلية، وtorque mode وفيه يتم تفعيل الحلقة الداخلية فقط

لمزيد من التفاصيل عن هذه الmodes في إندرادرايف حمل الرابط التالي، وانظر الفصل السادس
http://www.boschrexroth.com/modules...20&sid=37A6939E42542B07B55712CE7DFB88B7&sch=M

ولو عندك أسئلة أنا جاهز للإجابة إذا استطعت


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

معذرة لم أجب على سؤالك الخاص بكيفية اختيار ال opration mode، ولكن كما يدل اسم كل mode فهو حسب التطبيق
وفي أنظمة السي إن سي بوجه عام الposition mode هو المستخدم في المحاور
بالمناسبة لا أعرف ماذا يحدث إذا كانت الحلقة الخارجية للتحكم تتم في الكمبيوتر كما في نظام زيمنس، فلا أعرف هل في هذه الحالة يعمل الدرايف في ال velocity mode أم لا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

أشكرك أخ زملكاوي و كلامك صحيح ، يعني بالفعل وضع الباراميترات أثناء عملية الـ tuning هو الذي يحدد أداء المحركات و هذا يتطلب فهماً أعمق لطريقة الكونترول و أنا ينقصني ذلك إذ لم أتعامل كثيراً مع السيرفو سيستمز كما تعاملت مع الستيبر و لكني مقبل على تعارف مع السيرفو في عملي على الماكنة الحالية و سأظطر لتعلم الكثير عن هذه الأنظمة .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

يعني تقصد أنه في حالة اختيار الـ position mode يتم تفعيل الـ velocity mode و الـ torque mode أيضاً ؟


----------



## الامبراطور (30 مايو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> بالمناسبة أخي العزيز نظام الستيبر نضام كونترول مفتوح و ليس دائرة مغلقة مثل السيرفو لأن السيرفو يحتاج إلى فيدباك من إنكودر ليؤدي عمله بالدقة المطلوبة أما الستبر فلا يحتاج إلى ذلك بسبب تصميمه الدقيق و المميز لكن بالتأكيد السيرفو أكثر دقة و وثوقية و استقراراً في العزم عند السرع العالية أما الستبر فتقل سرعته بشكل لا يصدق عند السرع العالية .
> لذلك بشكل عام يكون نظام السيرفو أغلى من نظام الستبر (و أكثر تعقيداً طبعاً)



اخى الفاضل اولا انا سعيد جدا بالحوار ده
وكل ده فيه خبره وفائده لى ولباقى الاخوة الافاضل

بس انا لم يكن قصدى الربط بين السيرفو او الاستبر نفسه مع الدرايف
انا قصدى الربط بين الاستبر والدرايف ونضيف انكودر على طول مشوار المكنة لتاكيد ان الاستبر
وصل الاحداثى المطلوب


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> يعني تقصد أنه في حالة اختيار الـ position mode يتم تفعيل الـ velocity mode و الـ torque mode أيضاً ؟


على حسب فهمي، نعم
ربما يختلف الأمر من شركة لأخرى، ولكن لا أعتقد أن الاختلاف كبير
على سبيل المثال راجع هذه الصورة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/433548_11275173667.jpg


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> اخى الفاضل اولا انا سعيد جدا بالحوار ده
> وكل ده فيه خبره وفائده لى ولباقى الاخوة الافاضل
> 
> بس انا لم يكن قصدى الربط بين السيرفو او الاستبر نفسه مع الدرايف
> ...


المشكلة أن الإنكودر الذي وجدته كما قلت يستعمل فقط في المراقبة وليس للتصحيح


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

و حتى إذا وجد إنكودر للتصحيح فلن يستطيع ربطه لا بدرايف الستيبر و لا بالـ mach3 لأن كلاهما لا يستقبل فيدباك من إنكودر (طبعاً كما ذكرت أن الـ mach3 يستقبل إشارة الإنكودر فقط لعرضها على الشاشة لا للتصحيح)
طبعاً إلا إذا استعملت محرك سيرفو مع سيرفو درايفر عندها يمكنك الإستفادة من الإنكودر .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

> على حسب فهمي، نعم
> ربما يختلف الأمر من شركة لأخرى، ولكن لا أعتقد أن الاختلاف كبير
> على سبيل المثال راجع هذه الصورة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1275173667.jpg


 
 شكراً أخي زملكاوي الآن الصورة واضحة عندي


----------



## الامبراطور (30 مايو 2010)

بس احنا قلنا فى اول الحوار ان فيه مكن بيشتغل باستبر وفيه انكودر للبوزيشن علشان الباك لاش


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

مستحيل الإنكودر يشتغل مع استيبر في الـ mach3 إلا إذا عندك ستيبر درايف يستقبل فيدباك و حسب علمي لا يوجد هكذا درايف.


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

الإنكودر فقط مع السيرفو في حالة الـ mach3


----------



## الامبراطور (30 مايو 2010)

ماهو ده اللى بسأل عليه
فيه درايف كده ولا لا؟
انا شوفت على النت بس مش عاجبنى. ودنك منين يا جحا
فى الاخر الكلام بيدور حول E-Stop


----------



## الامبراطور (30 مايو 2010)

بس السيرفو غالى فى كل حاجه
واحنا عاوزين ننافس فى الجوده والسعر
وخاصة فى المكن الصغير!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الامبراطور (30 مايو 2010)

الفجر!!!!
الى لقاء اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

غير ممكن أخي على حد علمي لا تستطيع منافسة السيرفو مستحيل


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

إلى اللقاء


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

أنا أعمل الآن على دايرة سيرفو، ولكني لازلت في البدايات، بدأت بأبسط شيء، وهودايرة سيرفو للتحكم في موتور دي سي، وأتمنى أن أطورها مستقبلا للوصول إلى نظام سيرفو تجاري
ربما يمكننا أن نتكامل سويا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

أنا معك و أشد على يدك أخي زملكاوي و لو أني أقل منك خبرة في السيرفو كونترول إلا أنني مستعد للدخول في المغامرة


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا على تشجيعك أخي وليد، وسأتابعكم بالأخبار أولا بأول بإذن الله


----------



## ksmksam (30 مايو 2010)

اخ زملكاوي 
هل سبق واشتريت servo rexroth drive وتعاملت معه
انا عندي في المصنع ماكنات المانية بتشتغل علىBeckhoff twincat &s ervo rexroth drive 
فياريت تساعدني باي معلومة عنهم


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> فياريت تساعدني باي معلومة عنهم


ماذا يعني أي معلومة؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
على كل حال لي بالفعل تعامل مع هذه الأنظمة، ولو لديك سؤالا محددا ربما أستطيع أن أفيدك
أما أن أساعدك "بأي معلومة" كمت تقول، فهذا طلب غير مفهوم وأعتقد أنني لا استطيع القيام به


----------



## الامبراطور (30 مايو 2010)

ياريت اخى زملكلوى تكمل فى دائرة السيرفو
ورايت تشاركنا معاك لو ممكن 
ممكن العمل الجماعى يفيد. ممكن يكون حد منا عنده اى معلومه تكمل المشوار


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

أعتقد انني بالفعل سوف أحتاج مساعدة، فصديقي الذي كنت أتعاون معه وكان يسكن على بعد 80 كم وكنت أزوره مرة كل أسبوعين تقريبا، انتقل إلى مدينة أخرى على بعد 650 كم ولن أستطيع زيارته بسهولة
بالتأكيد سأظل على اتصال به، ولكن بالتأكيد سأحتاج مصادر أخرى للمساعدةن أشكرك على عرضك الكريم


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أعتقد انني بالفعل سوف أحتاج مساعدة، فصديقي الذي كنت أتعاون معه وكان يسكن على بعد 80 كم وكنت أزوره مرة كل أسبوعين تقريبا، انتقل إلى مدينة أخرى على بعد 650 كم ولن أستطيع زيارته بسهولة
> بالتأكيد سأظل على اتصال به، ولكن بالتأكيد سأحتاج مصادر أخرى للمساعدة، أشكرك على عرضك الكريم


نسيت أن أقول أن صديقي هذا مهندس إلكترونيات، وهذا ليس تخصصي، فأنا مهندس ميكانيكي
لذا فأنا بالتأكيد سأحتاج بشدة للمساعدة في مجال الإلكترونيات


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 مايو 2010)

و الله أخي أشرف أنا أيضاً مهندس تصنيع يعني خبرتي البسيطة في الإلكترونيات هي بجهودي فقط ، لأنني بعد أن تعبت من طلب العون من مختصي الإلكترونيات قررت أن أعتمد على نفسي في هذا المجال . صحيح أنه من الخطأ أن نتدخل في غير اختصاصنا إلا أنه لم يوجد من يفيدني في مجال الأتمتة الصناعية .


----------



## zamalkawi (31 مايو 2010)

أخي وليد، هذا الموضوع له شجون
ففي بداية الأمركنا فريق 3 مهندسين، أنا ومهندس ميكانيكي ومهندس إلكترونيات، وكلاهما كان على أعلى مستوى، ولكن لأسباب بعيدة عن المشروع انفرط عقد الفريق
ولاقتناعي بالتخصصية، حاولت تكوين فريق أخر، إلا أنها لم تكن سهلة، إلا أن تحدثت مع صديقى هذا ووافق على تكوين فريق معي
ثم اضطر مؤخرا للانتقال لمدينة أخرى، وقد أضطر أن أحاول وحدي في الإلكترونيات، ولكني لن أيأس من تكوين فريق متميز بإذن الله


----------



## الامبراطور (31 مايو 2010)

Linear current (torque mode) smal DC servo Driver
http://members.shaw.ca/swstuff/dspic-servo.html


----------



## الامبراطور (31 مايو 2010)

دائرة ثانية أعتقد انها الى حد ما معقوله
YAPSC:V1
DC motor power output 
Large power range: up to 600V and 100A peak! 
Fast quadrature encoder input: 2MHz 
Fast opto-isolated STEP/DIR command from MACH3/EMC2 etc.: 1MHz 
Fast PID control loop: 5KHz 
Easy configuration via YAPSC Tuning Tool 
Tunable motor current limitation​http://www.max-mod-shop.com/index.php?option=com_*******&view=article&id=17:yapsc-un-contrr-de-servos&catid=17:-yapsc&Itemid=4


----------



## ksmksam (31 مايو 2010)

http://www.max-mod-shop.com/index.ph...yapsc&Itemid=4
اخي امبراطور 
يبدو ان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الامبراطور (31 مايو 2010)

اسف على الرابط
الرابط الصحيح هو:

http://www.max-mod-shop.com/index.php

على فكرة فيه مشكله .كل ما اكتب الرابط يتكرر اكثر من مرة ويطلع غلط بس الرابط ده صح الان
واسف لان الموقع بالفرنسية
بس فيه دائرتين كويسيين


----------



## الامبراطور (2 يونيو 2010)

فينكم ياشباب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندى موضوع صغير للحوار
هل يمكن استخدام الاستارتر الخاص بالسيارة (المارش) بعد تعديله ميكانيكيا كسيرفو موتور باضافة انكودر له ؟؟؟؟
حيث ان البور والتورك الخاص به عالى جدا.


----------



## الامبراطور (2 يونيو 2010)

هذه دائرة الدرايف الخاصة بالسيرفو من الموقع المرفق وبها كل التفاصيل

http://www.max-mod-shop.com/media/yapsc10v/YAPSC.10V.zip


لفتح الدوائر استخدم البرنامج التالى Kicad:

ftp://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/cao/KiCad-2010-05-05-BZR2356-final-WinXP_full_with_components_doc_autoinstall.exe

فيديو لموتور يعمل بالدائرة:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_aorBS_nAY


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 يونيو 2010)

أخي الامبراطور قبل أن تفكر بالموتور فكر بنظام التحكم و الدائرة فإذا أتممتها فالموتور ليس مشكلة تستطيع تستخدم أي موتور دي سي


----------



## zamalkawi (4 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي الامبراطور قبل أن تفكر بالموتور فكر بنظام التحكم و الدائرة فإذا أتممتها فالموتور ليس مشكلة تستطيع تستخدم أي موتور دي سي


أخ وليد، في نظام السيرفو تعتمد حلقة التحكم في التيار (العزم) بشدة على الموتور، فلكي يتم تصميم دائرة تحكم ولوغارتم تحكم محكم، يجب معرفة نوع الموتور وتركيبه


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يونيو 2010)

أود أن أفتح موضوع آخر للنقاش
وهو أفضلية الأنواع المختلفة للمحركات في تصميم ماكينات السي إن سي
وأرى أن نفعل هذا مع مختلف مكونات الماكينة، أي نسرد الأنواع المختلفة لكل مكون والمميزات والعيوب لكل منها
مثل السوفتوير، نقل الحركة، الهيكل، إلى آخره
ولنبدأ الآن بالمواتير


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يونيو 2010)

أنواع المواتير المختلفة المستخدمة في تحريك محاور الماكينة أشهرها كما أعرفها هي
Brushed DC Motor
Brushless DC Motor
Asynchronous Motor
Synchronous Motor
Linear Motor or Linear direct drive
Stepper Motor

فما هي مميزات وعيوب كل نوع، هذه دعوة للنقاش


----------



## الامبراطور (10 يونيو 2010)

Stepper motor moves in steps and keeps count of the steps to determine its position
It works in open loop control, the controller tells the motor to move a certain number of steps, and it assumes that it’s done
There is no feedback telling you where is the motor and this can lead to errors
Stepper motors is reliable. They need small maintenance. they aren’t as accurate as servo motors. They are also quite noisy and there are limited torque available
Stepper motors have high torque at low speeds, but at High speeds are smoother but don’t have as much torque​


----------



## الامبراطور (10 يونيو 2010)

servo motors send feedback to the driver to keep track of their position. This is a closed loop control: feedback from an encoder lets the motor automatically correct its location
Servo motors are very accurate and smooth and the result is fine resolution of the finished product. However, they can be more expensive 
They require more maintenance in dusty environments, as the encoder is susceptible to dirt and vibration problems
To make servo working in good accuracy, you must tune it so it responds the way you want. Tuning is not an easy process and requires a lot of knowledge about the technology, but you gain greater control over the motor’s behavior​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 يونيو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> the encoder is susceptible to dirt and vibration problems


هذا ليس صحيحا في كل الأحوال
فعادة يكون الإنكودر مغلقا وليس مفتوحا
كل أنواع الإنكودر الدوراني تقريبا مغلقة
أما الإنكودر الخطي، ففيه أنواع مغلقة وأنواع مفتوحة
الأنواع المفلقة أغلى ثمنا
أما الأنواع المغلقة فهي أرخص نسبيا ولكنها أكثر عرضة لتأثير البيئة من اتساخ وغيره


----------



## zamalkawi (11 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هذا ليس صحيحا في كل الأحوال
> فعادة يكون الإنكودر مغلقا وليس مفتوحا
> كل أنواع الإنكودر الدوراني تقريبا مغلقة
> أما الإنكودر الخطي، ففيه أنواع مغلقة وأنواع مفتوحة
> ...


تصحيح...

أما الإنكودر الخطي، ففيه أنواع مغلقة وأنواع مفتوحة
الأنواع المغلقة أغلى ثمنا
أما الأنواع المفتوحة فهي أرخص نسبيا ولكنها أكثر عرضة لتأثير البيئة من اتساخ وغيره


----------



## zamalkawi (11 يونيو 2010)

سأقتبس ما كتب في واحد من أشهر الكتب عن ماكينات الإنتاج وهو كتاب "ماكينات الإنتاج الجزء الثالث، الأنظمة الميكاترونية، محركات المحاور، تشخيص العمليات - الطبعة السادسة 2006" لمانفرد فك Manfred Weck وهو من أكبر العلماء الألمان في هذا المجال
سأضع هنا بإذن الله ملخص لمقارنته بين الأنواع المختلفة للمواتير
فقط امنحوني بعض الوقت


----------



## الامبراطور (11 يونيو 2010)

بمناسبة الانكودر
الانكودر اللى شفتها معظمها روترى بها خروج A,B and Z
هذا غير الانكودرز الخطية
لو حبيت اوصل انكودر خطى فكيف اوصله
هل اوصله مكان ال Z
ام كيف يوصل؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يونيو 2010)

معذرة لا أفهم
ماذا تقصد بكيفية توصيل الإنكودر الخطي؟
في أي ماكينة؟ أو ما هو سياق الحديث؟


----------



## الامبراطور (12 يونيو 2010)

كيفية توصيله بالدائرة الخاصة بالدرايف


----------



## الامبراطور (12 يونيو 2010)

يعنى الدرايف بتاع الموتور يقبل توصيل A,B and Z
فين اوصل الانكودر الخطى؟؟؟؟


----------



## الامبراطور (12 يونيو 2010)

ولو يقبل a,b فقط فين اوصله؟؟؟


----------



## الامبراطور (12 يونيو 2010)

اللى انا فاهمه
انى لو وصلت انكودر خطى هيعطينى مخارج A and B
هذا يعنى اننى سوف استغنى عن الانكودر الدوار على الموتور الا اذا احتجت للاشارة Z 
A and B سوف تعطينى الاتجاه والمسافة كتغذية لدائرة الدرايف للسيرفو
هل الكلام ده صحيح ام لا؟


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يونيو 2010)

هل تتحدث عن درايفر معين؟
هل هو درايفر تجاري؟ وما اسمه؟ أم أنه درايفر أنت الذي قمت بتصميمه؟
وما هي ال z؟ هل هي الإشارة المرجعية؟


----------



## الامبراطور (12 يونيو 2010)

Differential Encoder Diagram
ال Z هى ال I


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يونيو 2010)

أخي
لا أفهم
هل هذه معلومة أم جزء من السؤال؟
تركيب الإنكودر وإشاراته أعرفها، ولكني لا أفهم سؤالك
فهل يمكن وضع السؤال في كلمات واضحة ومحددة وداخل سياق معين؟


----------



## الامبراطور (12 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي
> لا أفهم
> هل هذه معلومة أم جزء من السؤال؟
> تركيب الإنكودر وإشاراته أعرفها، ولكني لا أفهم سؤالك
> فهل يمكن وضع السؤال في كلمات واضحة ومحددة وداخل سياق معين؟



انت سألت ماهى ال Z
ارفقت صورة فيها ال A,B,Z
ايه اللى مش واضح فى كلامى
ومع كل 
السؤال هو:
??What is the signals of servo rotary encoder
??and how to connect it to gecko drive


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يونيو 2010)

لم أتعامل مع Gecko drive ولكن إشارات الإنكودر هي كما هو واضح في الرسم، A وB وZ وأعتقد أن الZ هي ما يسمى reference mark أو الإشارة المرجعية وهي تسعمل في عمل الhoming للمحور
فما هو السؤال إذا؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يونيو 2010)

فتحت صفحة gecko drive على الإنترنت ووجدت ثلاثة درايفات لمحرك التيار المستمر وهم G320x G320 G340 وأعتقد أن كل هؤلاء الدؤايفات يقبلو إنكودر واحد فقط
لا أعرف كيف يتم تطبيق دائرة التحكم على هذا الدرايف، ولكن إن كان بإمكانك تطبيق دائرة تحكم خارجية فيمكنك أن تدخل الإنكودر الثاني على دائرة التحكم تلك


----------



## الامبراطور (13 يونيو 2010)

أخى زملكاوى
نحن متفقون فى اشارات الانكودر ولا يوجد سؤال بهذا الصدد. خلاص المعلومة ثبتت
بالنسبة للانكودر الخطى (الذى يركب على المحور) اذا اردنا توصيله فيتم توصيله على الدرايف الخاص بالسيرفو
مكان الدخول A and B ويكون هو مصدر اشارة الاتجاه والسرعة والمسافة
وفى هذه الحالة يتم الاستغناء تماما عن الانكودر الدوار المركب على الموتور الا اذا اردنا توصيل الاشارة المرجعية
(reference mark ) ففى هذه الحالة يتم اخذها هى فقط من الانكودر الدوار بداخل الموتور.
اذا كان النظام مركب من البداية بانكودر دوار داخل السيرفو موتور واردنا توصيل انكودر خطى فانه يركب بنفس الطريقة السابقة ولكن يحتاج الى اعادة برمجة الدرايف على الانكودر الجديد
وشكرا
(معلومة ولسيت سؤال)


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يونيو 2010)

أخي، كثير من الإنكودرات الخطية أيضا بها إشارة مرجعية
أما النقطة الأخرى، تذكر أن التحكم في السرعة عن طريق الإنكودر الخطي قد يؤدي إلى عدم اتزان حلقة التحكم، وبالتالي يفضل أن يتم التحكم في السرعة من خلال إنكودر الموتور


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد بالمنتدى ولكن متابع كزائر مناقاشتكم وامانيكم فى صنع ماكينةcnc ولاحظت ان جميع المحاولات يغلب عليها الطابع الفردى مع الكثير من الجدل فى اختيار الانسب لصنع هذه الماكينة ولاحظت كذلك اننا لم نذكر الانتاج الكورى او الهندى باعتبارهم اجود من الصينى ومناسبين من حيث السعر والجودة لظروف الانتاج فى مصر والعالم العربى ونفسى اعرف هل توجد جهة فى مصر تنتج هذه الماكينة وتسوقها بشكل تجارى0000000نفسى اشترى ماكينة لضرفة المطبخ ومش عايز اى صناعة صينى وعلى فكرة يشاركنى العديد فى ذلك وارجعو للمنتدى والمنتديات الاخرى عدد كبير يرغب فى شراء هذه الماكينة ويخشى السماسرة ويخشى من عدم وجود صيانة وما الى ذلك00000000ارجو لوجه الله العلى القدير افادتى هل يوجد تصنيع مصرى لماكينة cnc ومكونات الاجزاء امريكى او اوربى الخ وان وجدت سعرها كام وهل يوجد يرامج جاهزة معروضة فى السوق لتشغيل هذه الماكينة وكم سعرها تقريبا خالص شكرى وتقديرى للجميع


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يونيو 2010)

العلم طوق نجاة قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد بالمنتدى ولكن متابع كزائر مناقاشتكم وامانيكم فى صنع ماكينةcnc ولاحظت ان جميع المحاولات يغلب عليها الطابع الفردى مع الكثير من الجدل فى اختيار الانسب لصنع هذه الماكينة ولاحظت كذلك اننا لم نذكر الانتاج الكورى او الهندى باعتبارهم اجود من الصينى ومناسبين من حيث السعر والجودة لظروف الانتاج فى مصر والعالم العربى ونفسى اعرف هل توجد جهة فى مصر تنتج هذه الماكينة وتسوقها بشكل تجارى0000000نفسى اشترى ماكينة لضرفة المطبخ ومش عايز اى صناعة صينى وعلى فكرة يشاركنى العديد فى ذلك وارجعو للمنتدى والمنتديات الاخرى عدد كبير يرغب فى شراء هذه الماكينة ويخشى السماسرة ويخشى من عدم وجود صيانة وما الى ذلك00000000ارجو لوجه الله العلى القدير افادتى هل يوجد تصنيع مصرى لماكينة cnc ومكونات الاجزاء امريكى او اوربى الخ وان وجدت سعرها كام وهل يوجد يرامج جاهزة معروضة فى السوق لتشغيل هذه الماكينة وكم سعرها تقريبا خالص شكرى وتقديرى للجميع


اخي، رغم أن مشاركتك خارجة تماما عن الموضوع، وليس لها أي علاقة بالنقاش الدائر فيه، إلا أنني سأجيبك، مع طلب بألا بعدم الخروج عن الموضوع بعد هذا، وإذا أردت الخروج عن الموضوع فعليك إما أن تبحث عن موضوع أنسب لمشاركتك، وإما أن تفتح موضوع جديد

نعم توجد ماكينات مصرية، ولكن على حد علمي أنها جهود فردية، وليست منتج لإحدى الشركات. وأنت بنفسك وضعت رد على موضوع الأخ شعبانكو وتعلم أنه صنع ماكينة بالفعل. وفي مصر أيضا يوجد الأخ هاني صبرة واسمه على المنتدى hanysabra يمكنك البحث عن مواضيعه، كذلك يوجد الأخ أسامة حسين ويمكنك البحث عنه في جوجل تحت اسم fractaledge3. يوجد على المنتدى أيضا الأخ طارق بلال الذي صنع ماكينة أو اثنين بالفعل، ويحاول تأسيس شركة عربية لتصنيع هذه الماكينات، وهو مصري مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية
أما في الوطن العربي فتوجد ماكينات تم تصنيعا في تونس والسعودية والعراق وغيرهم وتوجد مواضيع عن بعض هذه الماكينات هنا على المنتدى، وفي العراق تحديدا يوجد الأخ وليد الحديدي وهو أيضا عضو على المنتدى وله خبرة جيدة ومحاولات جادة جدا في هذا المجال
أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك


----------



## امين عبده (13 يونيو 2010)

الاخ وليد الحديدي هل انت في اليمن ام خارج اليمن فان كنت في اليمن فانا مستعد لافادتكم في الكثير مما يخص بصناعة هذه المكائن وعندي المعدات الازمة لصناعة هذه المكائن كالمخارط وجميع المعدات المراده ولدي ما يكفي في عملية التصنيع ولدي كذالك الطموح والتشجيع والله الموفق


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك الاخ زملكاوى على الاهتمام والرد وزى ما انت قلت ايوة انا عارف ان توجد محاولات فردية انا متابعها للاخ طارق والاخ شعبان والاخ هانى صبرة ولكن ما كنت اعرف انهم اصحاب انتاج تجارى من عدمه وبخصوص عدم مناسبة المشاركة هى عبارة عن افكار وكل موضوعات المنتدىمناقشات علمية وجدل موسع عن الانسب فى البرامج يعنى لو وضعت المشاركة حتكون غريبة ايضا انا وضعتها طالما نحن بصدد الكلام عن افكار جديدة اشكرك مرة اخرى على الاهتمام خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يونيو 2010)

أخ طوق
يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195810.html
فهو يناقش اقتراح بإنشاء شركة عربية لماكينات السي إن سي
أعتذر إن كنت أسأت فهمي، أنا فقط أرى هذا الموضوع مخصصا لعرض الأفكار الفنية فقط


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

> الاخ وليد الحديدي هل انت في اليمن ام خارج اليمن فان كنت في اليمن فانا مستعد لافادتكم في الكثير مما يخص بصناعة هذه المكائن وعندي المعدات الازمة لصناعة هذه المكائن كالمخارط وجميع المعدات المراده ولدي ما يكفي في عملية التصنيع ولدي كذالك الطموح والتشجيع والله الموفق


 شكراً أخي أيمن لمبادرتك الكريمة و لكن أنا في العراق حالياً و لست في اليمن و أسأل الله لك التوفيق .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

اخي زملكاوي و اخي طارق بس عندي تعليق بخصوص نوع الانكودر
الدرايف هو اللي يحدد نوع الانكودر المطلوب incremental أو absolute أو حتى tachometer و لو أنه قديم إلا أن بعض الدرايفات لا زالت تستقبل إشارته.
أما بالنسبة للإنكودر الخطي فأنا لم أر درايف يستقبل إشارته و لا أعرف ما هي الإشارة الخارجة منه .


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يونيو 2010)

أخي وليد كلامك صحيح 100 بالمائة
فالدرايف هو ما يستقبل إشارات الإنكودر
وبالتالي يجب أن يكون الإنكودر قادرا على الاستقبال
جدير بالذكر أن أشهر أنواع إشارات الإنكودر هي TTL 5V ولكن هناك أنواع أخرى شهيرة
نقطة أخرى وهي أن بعض أنواع الدرايفات لا تقوم بأي سيطرة وإنما هي فقط محطة باور أي أنها تتلقى فقط إشارات أو أوامر للتيار أو الجهد المطلوب إدخاله للموتور أو تتلقى فقط إشارات pwm وفي هذه الأنواع من الدرايفات يجب عمل دائرة تحكم تستقبل الفيدباك من الإنكودر أو من الإنكودرات وتقوم بتنفيذ حلقة التحكم في الزمن الحقيقي، وعلى أساسها تصدر الإشارات للدرايف
وعلى هذا الأساس، دائرة التحكم يجب أن يكون بها منفذ لتلقي إشارات الإنكودر، أو منفذان في حالة استعمال انكودرين، ومنفذ لإصدار الإشارات للدرايف، ومنفذ للتخاطب مع الكمبيوتر، ومعالج لتنفيذ حلقات التحكم، ومنافذ للتعامل مع إشارات أجهزة الأمان


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

كلامك صحيح أخي أشرف
و الدرايفرات اللي لا تقوم بأي سيطرة تسمى عادةً (Amplifiers) و تحتاج قبلها (Servo controller) دوره التحكم فقط و هو الذي يستقبل إشارة الإنكودر ، و يتعامل مع وحدة البرنامج .


----------



## zamalkawi (15 يونيو 2010)

أخي الإمبراطور
عرفت بعض المعلومات عن أسعار الإنكودر الخطي، ربما تكون مفيدة لك
بالطبع الإنكودر الخطي من هايدنهاين أو من رينيشو غالي جدا، ويمكنني أن أخبرك بالأسعار التي لدي لو أردت
ولكني وجدت بديل أرخص نسبيا، وهو إنكودر خطي مغناطيسي مفتوح
رأس القراءة من شركة نمساوية تسمى Austria microsystems بينما شريط المغناطيس من شركة ألمانية اسمها Bogen Electronic
سعر رأس القراءة بحدود 5 ونصف يورو، بينما شريط المغناطيس غالي بعض الشيء وسعره حوالي 48 يورو للمتر
هذا الإنكودر له resolution حوالي 2 مايكرومتر بينما دقته 40 مايكرومتر
لو أنت مهتم يمكننا أن نتناقش في تفاصيل هذا الإنكودر
بالتأكيد الإنكودر من شركة كبيرة سيكون أدق بكثير، ولكن هذا هو ما وجدته بهذا السعر
أعتقد أن سعر رأس القراءة سعرها معقول، بينما المغناطيس غالي بعض الشيء، ولكن ربما توجد شركات أخرى تصنعه بأسعار أقل
إذا كنت مهتم بهذا الأمر، سأحاول أن أخبرك بأي معلومة تصلني


----------



## الامبراطور (15 يونيو 2010)

اخى زملكاوى
شكرا لك على الاهتمام واحضار الاسعار
انا الان فى حاجه ماسه لمعرفة الاسعار لكل القطع
حيث اننى وجدت ممول يمكنه تمويل المشروع الخاص بتصنيع المكائن واريد المساعدة منك ومن الجميع
بخصوص تفاصيل المكائن من حيث انواع التطبيقات و الابعاد المطلوبة فى السوق والاسعار للمكن الصينى
والدقة المطلوبة فى السوق وهل لو اخذت توكيل احد انواع درايفات السيرفو هل سيكون الموضوع مربحا
احتاج الكثير من التفاصيل. فارجو المساعدة من جميع الاخوة الافاضل
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## zamalkawi (16 يونيو 2010)

أول نصيحة هي ما سبق أن قلته لك: أشرك معك مهندس ميكانيكي، أو على الأقل مهندس ميكاترونيكس


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 يونيو 2010)

أخي الإمبراطور بالنسبة لمكائن الراوتر فهي مرغوبة جداً في السوق في مجالي النجارة و الإعلانات ، و بالذات الإعلانات حيث تستخدم في هذا المجال لتقطيع البلاستك و طبقات تغليف البنايات المسماة بـ (Aluminum composite panel) و هي صنعة رائجة جداً عندنا في العراق و معظم شغلي في المكائن الآن من أهل الإعلانات أما الأخشاب فهي أقل انتشاراً فيها لكن تعتمد على تسويقك . و في المجالين تكون أبعاد المشغولة المطلوبة (250 في 130 سنتمتر) و هي أبعاد طبقات الخشب و البلاستك ، و (350 في 130 سنتمتر) لطبقات الـ aluminum composite panel .
أما موضوع السيرفو فليس بمقدوري و لا بمقدور أحد أن يخبرك هل المشروع ناجح أم لا لأن أساس القياس هو السوق عندك في السعودية و قدرتك على تسويق منتجك التي بالأساس تعتمد على علاقاتك بالأوساط المستهلكة لهذه السلعة .
كلمة أخيرة أقولها لك أهم شيء في الموضوع التسويق الذي يعتمد كثيراً على إسمك في الأوساط المستهدفة .


----------



## الامبراطور (16 يونيو 2010)

اخى زملكاوى اشكرك على الرد وسوف احاول ان اشرك مهندس ميكانيكا معى فى المشروع ولكن ذلك يتوقف على الممول لانه لابد من احضار فيزا له من طرف الممول.
اخى وليد لك الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة وسوف اقوم بدراسة متأنية بالنسبة لموضوع التسويق قبل الارتباط
ماديا او رسميا مع الممول.


----------



## zamalkawi (16 يونيو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> وهل لو اخذت توكيل احد انواع درايفات السيرفو هل سيكون الموضوع مربحا


معذرة لم أنتبه لهذه العبارة أولا
للأسف درايتي بالسوق ضعيفة، ولكن أظن الآتي:
في منطقتنا سوق تطوير الماكينات أو صناعة الماكينات ضعيف جدا، وبالتالي فحجم السوق المتوقع أظن أنه قليل
معظم من يطورون ماكينات تتطلب السيطرة على حركة مواتيرها يلجأون للحل السهل وهو الاستبر
توجد مواتير تستخدم في المشاريع الكبرى، وهذا سوق جيد، ولكنهم يفضلون الأسماء الكبيرة، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى، يفضلون الحل المتكامل، بمعنى موتور مع الدرايف الخاص به، وليس درايف منفصل وموتور منفصل. شراء الموتور منفصل والدرايف منفصل هو حل يستعمله بعض مطوري الماكينات وهو سوق كما سبق أن قلت ضعيف جدا

اطلع على هذا الرابط
http://www.cncstory.com/
الأخ هاني صبره بعد عدة سنوات من صنع الماكينة واكتساب خبرة في المواتير الستبر والدرايف، يبيع الأن هذه الوحدات وهي عبارة عن دوائر الدرايف لثلاث محركات ستبر مع المحركات نفسها، كحل متكامل، يستطيع أن يستعمله مطورو الماكينات بصورة أشبه بال plug and play أي أنها تحتاج لجهد بسيط لتركيبها في الماكينة وتعريفها مع السوفتوير، وهذا حل أراه رائع لكل من يريد صنع ماكينة ويريد أن يركز فقط مع الماكينة نفسها وتحسين أدائها الميكانيكي
لا أعلم ما جودة هذا المنتج ولا أعلم مثلا مدى كفاءة دوائر الحماية والأمان به إلى آخره، ولكني وضعتها كمثال لمنتج أعتقد أنه أسهل في تسويقه


----------



## الامبراطور (17 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لا أعلم ما جودة هذا المنتج ولا أعلم مثلا مدى كفاءة دوائر الحماية والأمان به إلى آخره، ولكني وضعتها كمثال لمنتج أعتقد أنه أسهل في تسويقه



لقد رايت الموقع ولكنه لاتوجد تفاصيل كما قلت انت اخى زملكاوى
ولكن مهما كانت الكفاءة فان السعر عالى ؟؟؟؟
صح ولا انا ببالغ؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (17 يونيو 2010)

لا أعرف كثيرا عن الأسعار
أنا عرضته كمثال
كل ما أستطيع أن أقوله، هو أنك عندما تشتري منتج كهذا لا تشتري فقط بعض الحديد وبعض المكونات لاإلكترونية
وإنما تشتري أيضا مجهود، أو ساعات عمل بذلت في تركيبه وتصميمه وتطويره
وتشتري أيضا معرفة و know how وخبرة
فربما أنت تستطيع عمل منتج كهذا، ولكن لكي تصل إلى نفس درجة الجودة (على افتراض أن المنتج له جودة جيدة) فستحتاج عدة سنوات من الخبرة لتصل إليها
أي أنك أيضا تدفع ثمن هذه الخبرة مع ثمن المنتج
هذا بوجه عام
أما في هذا المنتج تحديدا فيمكنك الاتصال بصاحبه والتعرف على المواصفات الفنية، ومقارنة سعر المنتج بأسعار مماثلة في الخارج، وما أكثر المنتجات المماثلة على الإنترنت، قارن وستعرف هل السعر عالي أم لا، كما قلت لك في البداية أنا لا أعرف شيئا عن الأسعار


----------



## الامبراطور (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى زملكاوى على الوضيح انا فعلا عندما قلت غالى قد قارنت السعر مع الاسعار على النت
مع حساب الربح و الشحن الخ...
لقد سالت عن السوق بمصر وكان الجواب من اكثر من شخص ان المنتشر بمصر
هو مكائن الليزر فقط وان راوتر الخشب قليل جدا
يليه البلازما
هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟


----------



## zamalkawi (17 يونيو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> لقد سالت عن السوق بمصر وكان الجواب من اكثر من شخص ان المنتشر بمصر
> هو مكائن الليزر فقط وان راوتر الخشب قليل جدا
> يليه البلازما
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟


للأسف لا يمكنني أن أفيدك
اعتبرني أفكر معك بصوت عال، أو بمعنى أدق، بكيبورد عال 
لماذا مصر؟ كنت أظن أنك ستقوم بالمشروع في السعودية!
أما بالنسبة لسوق الخشب، فلا أعلم، ولكن أعتقد أن الراوتر هام في صناعة الدعاية والإعلان، وهذا يعني خشب وبلاستك
أما البلازما والليزر فهم مطلوبون في مصر أيضا، ولكن أعتقد أن القطع باللهب مطلوب أكثر
على كل حال أعتقد أن الفارق بين الليزر والبلازما واللهب هو فقط رأس القطع
ميزة القطع باللهب هو أن عملية القطع نفسها غير دقيقة، وبالتالي ليس مهما أن تكون الماكينة شديدة الدقة، فلا توجد استفادة بماكينة تحقق دقة 1 مايكرومتر مثلا إذا كانت عملية القطع نفسها دقتها نصف ميلليمتر مثلا، والعكس صحيح بالطبع، فلو أن العملية دقتها مثلا 10 مايكرومتر، بينما الماكينة دقتها مثلا في حدود 100 مايكرومتر فلن تستفيد من دقة العملية وجودتها
الخلاصة أنني أعتقد أن دقة الماكينة يجب أن تكون أعلى من دقة العملية ولكن ليس أعلى كثيرا، وإلا تكون تكاليف زائدة عن المطلوب، فالدقة تساوي نقود
كما أنك في البداية ربما لن يكون لديك الخبرة اللازمة لتصميم ماكينة دقيقة، من حيث دقة المحاور والمجاري ودقة مكونات الماكينة المختلفة، إلى آخره
الميزة الأخرى في القطع باللهب أنه مطلوب جدا في تصنيع الهياكل المعدنية، وتوجد بالفعل كثير من الورش والمصانع التي تعمل في هذا المجال في مصر وتحتاج هذه الماكينة
أما المشكلة فهي أن مثل هذه الورش لا تستعمل الماكينات الصغيرة، فماكينة قطع باللهب متر في متر ونصف مثلا ربما لن تستطيع تسويقها، وبالتالي يجب أن تكون الماكينة كبيرة، وهذا يعني صعوبات تصميمية وتصنيعية أكبر بكثير من الماكينات الصغيرة
الميزة في القطع باللهب والليزر والبلازما هي أن العملية نفسها لا تحتاج قوة، وهذا يجعل التصميم أبسط نوعا، كما أن قوة القطع في ماكينات التشغيل هي أحد أسباب اهتزازات الماكينة، وربما في البداية لن يكون لديك الخبرة الكافية للتعامل مع الاهتزازات
في هذا الماكينات تكون القوة الوحيدة هي القوة الديناميكية، أي التسارع وال تخفيض السرعة، وهذه سهل نمذجتها وحسابها، هذا بالإضافة بالطبع لقوى الاحتكاك
أما النقطة المهمة التي عليك الانتباه لها هي أن هذه الماكينات تتطلب ثباتا معقولا في السرعة، ففي حالة القطع باللهب مثلا، يجب على رأس القطع أن تتحرك بسرعة ثابتة بالنسبة للشغلة، ولو زادت السرعة فربما لا يحدث القطع بصورة صحيحة، ولو قلت السرعة ربما يحدث تشوه في الشغلة، وهذا يعني أنه عند التحرك على المنحنيات خاصة ذات نصف الأقطار الصغيرة ستحتاج إلى قوى أعلى، وهذا يضع شروطا أعلى على المحركات المطلوبة، ولكن بوجه عام تكون السرعات صغيرة نسبيا في هذه الماكينات مما يجعل الصورة مشرقة نوعا ما. كذلك يضع ثبات السرعة متطلبات على السوفتوير، خاصة خاصية look ahead وهي خاصية تسمح بثبات السرعة على البلوكات المتتابعة لبرنامج الشغلة، لذا فلو أن الشغلة بها أشكال معقدة كثيرة، وكان الـ look ahead في السوفتوير إمكانياته ضعيفة، فلن تصل إلى ثبات السرعة المطلوب


----------



## habibalngm (17 يونيو 2010)

كل هذه الافكار ممتازه ولكن اذا كان صاحب راس المال له طموح وراجل اعمال يحب التقدم يحتوى صاحب المشروع عنده


----------



## الامبراطور (17 يونيو 2010)

اخى زملكاوى 
صاحب راس المال سعودى ولكنه لن يعترض اذا كان التنفيذ بمصر او بالسعودية
المهم هو المكان الانسب من ناحية التوزيع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 يونيو 2010)

أخي زملكاوي أنا عندي نظرة عامة عن أسعار المحركات و الدرايفرات الصينية و الكورية و الأوربية و الأمريكية بحكم عملي ، و الحقيقة أنني سألت عن الأسعار في مصر عند بعض المستوردين و وجدتها غالية جداً بالنسبة لسعر المنشأ و لا أعرف ما السبب في ذلك بينما عندنا في العراق أسعار الإلكترونيات الصناعية بشكل عام مقاربة لأسعارها في المنشأ بل أحياناً أقل من سعر الوكيل الرسمي في تركيا أو دول أخرى.


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (18 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الزملكاوى مش شايف ان سعر مجموعات هانى صبرة غالى


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 يونيو 2010)

ممكن في مصر يكون مناسب لكن ليس عندنا في العراق


----------



## zamalkawi (18 يونيو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> الاخ الزملكاوى مش شايف ان سعر مجموعات هانى صبرة غالى



أخي، يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي!!



zamalkawi قال:


> لا أعرف كثيرا عن الأسعار
> أنا عرضته كمثال
> ...
> ...
> ...


----------



## king baghdad (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## engineer_karim (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لو حد عنده معلومات عن تصميم دوائر الدرايف للسيرفو موتور والalgorithm الذى يستخدم لقراءه اشاره الماك 3 
وايضا قراءه اشاره الفيد باك من الانكور وعمل closed loop control ياريت يفيدنا بها 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## smail1 (19 أبريل 2011)

الله يعينكم مشكووووووووووووووووووورييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## smail1 (20 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقكم.انا اريد مخطط للوحة والبرنامج كمان مع الف شكر


----------



## smail1 (20 أبريل 2011)

الله يعينك اخ وليد


----------



## ميدو الغول (21 يوليو 2011)

احبائي في الله انا مقدم علي مشروع cnc ارجوا الافادة ضروري وجزاااااااااااكم الله خيرا.


----------



## cnc-2010 (24 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل وثري ببعض المعلومات
شكرا لكل من شارك فيك


----------



## Mohamedfaize (25 يوليو 2011)

*ما شاء الله أخ وليد*


----------



## طهيري (26 يوليو 2011)

000


----------



## طهيري (26 يوليو 2011)

الامبراطور قال:


> هذه دائرة الدرايف الخاصة بالسيرفو من الموقع المرفق وبها كل التفاصيل
> 
> http://www.max-mod-shop.com/media/yapsc10v/YAPSC.10V.zip
> 
> ...


*

السلام عليكم هذه الدائرة المصنوعة من طرف صاحبها (max mod) قد انجزتها مع صديق وهو مهندس الكتروني
ولكن في النهاية لم تستجب وبعد المراجعة الدقيقة للكارت المصنوعة وضعنااحتمال البرنامج انه غيرسليم 
بعد الاطلاع في عدة مواقع ومن بينها هذا 
http://www.usinages.com/electronique...spic-t648.html
لم نجد اي واحد من الذين اهتموا بهذا الموضوع يقول انه قد نجح 
مع العلم ان صاحبها (max mod)  قدمها على اساس عمل تجاري
ارجو من الذين لهم خبرة في البرمجة ان يطلعوا علي البرنامج المقدم من صاحبها (max mod) وهوموجود في موقعه 
ان يخبرونا هل سليم ام به عيوب و ماهي 
شكرا*


----------



## طهيري (26 يوليو 2011)

طهيري قال:


> 000


للإخوة الكرام اشترت سرفو موتور من الخردة مع كارت مثبة فيه ولم اعرف كيفية ربطه بالكمبيوتروهذه صورة له
علما انني فتحته ووجدة ان الأنكودر مغناطيسي


----------



## طهيري (26 يوليو 2011)

ارجو ان توضحولي كيف ارفق الموضوع بصور


----------



## طهيري (27 يوليو 2011)

للإخوة الكرام اشترت سرفو موتور من الخردة مع كارت مثبة فيه ولم اعرف كيفية ربطه بالكمبيوتروهذه صورة له
علما انني فتحته ووجدة ان الأنكودر مغناطيسي


----------



## طهيري (27 يوليو 2011)

صورة اخرى السرفو و الكارت


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يوليو 2011)

طهيري قال:


> للإخوة الكرام اشترت سرفو موتور من الخردة مع كارت مثبة فيه ولم اعرف كيفية ربطه بالكمبيوتروهذه صورة له
> علما انني فتحته ووجدة ان الأنكودر مغناطيسي


من الصعب أخي معرفة كيفية التوصيل بالكمبيوتر بدون وجود داتا شيت
بالمناسبة، ماذا تقصد بإنكودر مغناطيسي؟


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يوليو 2011)

طهيري قال:


> *
> 
> السلام عليكم هذه الدائرة المصنوعة من طرف صاحبها (max mod) قد انجزتها مع صديق وهو مهندس الكتروني
> ولكن في النهاية لم تستجب وبعد المراجعة الدقيقة للكارت المصنوعة وضعنااحتمال البرنامج انه غيرسليم
> ...


السلام عليكم
هل تعرف أخي ما هو ال compiler المستخدم؟
وماذا تقصد بأن الدائرة لم تستجب؟
هل أجريت قياسات على المداخل والمخارج لتعرف ما الذي لا يستجيب؟
هل لديك ICD in circuit debugger لتحاول قراءة السجلات الداخلية للمعالج به؟ ربما يساعدك هذا على التشخيص


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخواني المهندسين بارك الله فيكم وبعلمكم
ودي انكم تساعدوني
في اختيار الافضل من ناحية الجانب الالكتروني لجهاز السي ان سي
واقصد به الماطور والدرايفر 
عندي نية ببناء جهاز سي ان سي بابعاد من 1.5متر الى 2.5متر 
ولخامات من الخشب والالمنيوم والرخام و بتصاميم ثلاثية الابعاد
لكن ما اعرف اي المواطير هي الانسب واي الواح التحكم هي الانسب

في هذا الموقع
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCCNCMiniRouter.html
مختار بكج من شركة xylotex بمواطير غير محدده قوتها تحديدا "وقد تكون بقوة269 oz.in. Nema 23 Double Stack/Double Shaft Bipolar Stepper Motor "
وبالشركة اقوى ماطور بالبكج عندها قوته 425 oz.in.
والخلاصة انه كان بيفرز المونيوم
بماطور من شركتهم والله اعلم

المهم قلت اذا كان ال400 بيفرز المونيوم فانا اخذ الاقوى منه احتياطا

بحثت بالاي باي
فوجدت انه اغلب المواطير الموجود من شركة صينية لكن الشبسات مختلفة مابين شبسات تابعة لشركة المواطير واخرى تابعة لتوشيبا حسب الظاهر بالموقع
وهنا احترت كثير بسبب التباين في الاسعار
-ملاحظة انا اخترت بائعين من الصين والظاهر انهم كلم تابعين للشركة الصينية المصنعة والبائعين الامريكين بيبعوا نفس المنتج لكن بسعر اغلى شوي والصين اقرب لنا وان شاء الله تكون اوفر بالشحن-

وهذي الشركة الصينية
http://www.longs-motor.com/

وهذي العروض الي اخترتها
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&isrelated=1&item=120752143136&viewitem=

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Axis-Nema-34-...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157d14952

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&isRelated=1&item=250845027137

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Axis-Nema-34-...811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e629c9503

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Axis-Nema-34-...404?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b2643cc

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Axis-Nema-34-...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157163d46

سبب اختياري لها انها مواطير اقوى من سابقتها الموجودة بالموقع السابق من ناحية الاوز فقط

لكن الصراحة مااعرف الفروقات الثانية 
قرات بالمنتدى انه الاعلى عزم عموما افضل تحمل للعمل
وهذا الي اهدف اليه

قرات بالمنتدى انه السيرفو اعلى عزم واسرع فبحثت عنه لكن ظهر انه جدا غالي
ومن خلال البحث وجدت هذا الموقع بيبيع بكجات للاستوبر ماطور لكن فرق السعر لفت نظري مع مراعاة الاوز من الظاهر بالاي باي
http://www.oceancontrols.com.au/Large_Stepper_Kits.html
ليه التباين الكبير بالسعر هل هو بسبب بلد المنشأ ام انه مواطير الاي باي فيه امر خفي وبيظهر الاوز كرقم للخداع

ودي بمساعدتكم بالاختيار
اي الماطورات هي الانسب لي لاني والله محتار جدا
وجزاكم الله الف الف خير
وبارك الله فيكم

اخوكم


----------



## topart (30 يوليو 2011)

سلام خاص من اللاخ الاسماعيلاوى الى الاخ الزملكاوى


----------



## topart (30 يوليو 2011)

تحية طيبة 
فى حد عندة علم بالـ mach3


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا حلوه فعلا

كل عام وانت طيب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205868.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205216.html


----------



## طهيري (2 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل تعرف أخي ما هو ال compiler المستخدم؟
> وماذا تقصد بأن الدائرة لم تستجب؟
> هل أجريت قياسات على المداخل والمخارج لتعرف ما الذي لا يستجيب؟
> هل لديك icd in circuit debugger لتحاول قراءة السجلات الداخلية للمعالج به؟ ربما يساعدك هذا على التشخيص


السلام عليكم 
أخي الزملكاوي لا أستطيع ان اجيبك بدقة لأنني لست خبير في الالكترونيك وانما هاوي تمكنت من صنع ماكنة سي ان سي ولبطئها اردت الانتقال الي السرفو موتور لما يمتاز به 
نعود الى سؤالك الأنكودر المغناطيس 
حسب فهمي وعند فتح المحرك وجدت ان الانكودر يتكون من قرص مسنن مثبت في عمود المحرك اي محوره . يدور في مجال مغناطيس لمغناطيس طبيعي اسطواني حوله وشيعة عليها قرص اسطواني مسنن من الداخل
حيث اسنان القرصين متقابلة 
الوشيعة يخرج منهاسلكين وهما طرفيها الى الكارت
وهذه صور له في الأسفل
كماتجد صور لكارت max mod التي لم تنجح معنا
امافيمايخص الأسئلة الثانية لايمكنني الاجابة 
ورمضان مبارك وشكرا


----------



## اياد الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
انا اتمنى ان اكون مع هذا المشروع وكان بالنسبة لي اشبه بالحلم واتمنى ان يتحقق 
انا اعمل في مجال الات فارزات cnc
فكيف اقدر على المشاركة


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات شيقة وغنية ولكن تحتاج لترتيب موضوع موحد ومتكامل .
لو راجعنا هذا الموضوع من أول مشاركة فما هو كم المعلومات التى تفيد الموضوع الأصلى ؟؟؟
كيف تصنع ماكينة cnc - والمفترض أنه بعد كل هذه المشاركات أن نكون قد عرفنا كيف نصنع الماكينة من الألف إلى الياء .


----------



## shrshrmo (25 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم واعانكم على المزيد


----------



## سعد المغربي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

اخواني انا اولا اريد ان اشكركم على المجهود الاكثر من رائع في المنتدى الطيب واريد ان اشكر جميع الاخوة اللي ساهمو في زيادة تعليم وتوضيح اساسيات هذا العالم مثل اخونا طارق واخوانا الكبار فالمنتدى كاملين

اخواني انا واحد من الناس اللي قمت ولله الحمد بصناعه 4 مكائن سي ان سي واللي لم افلح في انجاز اول واحده الا بعد 10 محاولات وكانت كل محاولة تزيدني معلومة وخبرة اكثر الى ان تم وبحمد الله تحريك المكينة الاولى مع العديد جدا من المشاكل التي قلت في ما بعدها

اخواني اغلب المشاكل التي قد تواجه اي هاوي يريد صناعه المكينة سوف تكون مشاكل مادية اولا ثم عدم التعرف على المصدر الصحيح للحصول على بعض القطع الاساسية والتي سوف اشرحها من خلال تجربتي السابقة و مشكلة الدقة في التقطيع والحفر والتي تكون ناتجة من عدم او سوء تخطيط

اخواني انا اول مشكلة واجهتني وهي ان اجعل المحاور تتحرك بسلاسة وحرية على بعضها البعض وقد قمت بالتغلب على هذه المشكلة جزئيا عن طريق استخدام bearing 4 موصلة مع بعضها البعض فوق قطعه من الالمنيوم او الحديد على شكل L وهذه التركيبة هي الافضل منوجهت نظري 

لكن لابد واعيد واكرر لابد ان تكون الحفر على خط واحد وهذا الذي لم اصل اليه الى الان والمشكلة التي تحصل اذا لم تكن الحفر في مستوى واحد اهتزاز وزياده كبيرة في backlash وايضا توقف المكينة بعض الاحيان في بعض المواضع

المشكلة الثانية التي واجهتني وهي Coupling الذي يصل بين المحرك وبين Screw حيث اني قمت بصناعه العديد منها في عدة مخارط ولكن للاسف لم تصلح ولا واحدة منها 100% والمشكلة التي تترتب عليها هذه القطعة رجفه كبيرة في المكينة في السرعات العالية مما يؤدي الى اهتزاز وتوقف المحرك في بعض الاحيان

حل هذه المشكلة اتوقع بشراء Coupling خاص وانا بصراتحة لم اقم بشرائه من الانترنت وبحث عليه في الكويت والمغرب لكن لم اجد مكان لاشتريه 

المشكلة الثالثة وهي الدرايفر الصيني حيث اني طلبت درايفر من الصين لكن ما يحصل فيه هوا Miss Step
وهذه المشكلة تتلف العمل بشكل كامل لكن لا توجد هذه المشكلة في درايفر PROBOTIX 
مع العلم اني لا اعمل دعاية للشركة لكن انا اتكلم من واقع التجربة وبصراحة للهواه سعر المتحكم يؤثر جدا في ميزانية المكينة

المشكلة الرابعه في
Secrew 
حيث اني قد استعملت العادي جدا والذي يوجد في المحلات التقليدية واستخدمت معاه صواميله العادية لكن استخدمت صامولتين فاصل بينهما نابض لتقليل 
back lash 
وقد نجحت الفكرة الى حد ما لكن لم استطع ابدا الحصول على الطول المطلوب من البرنامج

يعني اذا رسمت مربع 5 سم فاني لا احصل على 5 وانما احصل على اكبر او اصغر وهذه مشكلة الحل لها من البرنامج و حساب عدد مسننات البرغي لكن انا لم احصل على الحل ولم ابحث لكي اجده

طبعا اخر تجربة لي كانت من 6 اشهر وهذا بسبب العمل لكن ان شاء الله لي رجعه الى هذا العالم الجديد قريبا جدا

واتمنى اني اكون افدت اي شخص لكي يسعى الى صناعة مكينته بنفسه والله الموفق

اخوكم سعد الشعرة


----------



## Ali Zaatar (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز سعد المغربي
أضن بأنك مغربي من اسمك وأنا كدلك مغربي
أني من هوات ال cnc و الزخرفة , أعيش الأن خارج المغرب 
أمنيتي هي الدخول لبلدي والاستتمار في هدا الميدان
ياريت تقول لي هل هناك فرص في هدا المجال أم لا وهل سبق لك دراسة السوق المغربي
شكرا مسبقا على المساعدة


----------



## mshh (16 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه انتو كده بتتناقشوا يعني خرجتوا عن عنوان البوست ده 
المفروض بعد اذنكم الاجابه علي عنوان البوست هو 1-2-3
كيفية التصنيع وخطواته


----------



## Muataz teto (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندسين .
ا لكم مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير لذاتكم ثم لعلمكم وخبرتكم . ولتعلموا اني اشتركت في المنتدى لاني اقدمت لهذا المشروع كمشروع تخرج لي لاستفيد من خبراتكم العملية ولافيد البعض الاخر من اسئلتي من المراجع النظرية ولكن بكل صراحة وجدت نقاشكم لا يتوافق مع عنوان الموضوع فالانسب كان يسمى الموضوع طريقة التحكم في مكائن ال cnc , لاني تابعتكم من البداية وحتى النهائية ونقاشكم تركز حول هذه النقطة ولم توضحوا لمن مثلي مبادئ التصميم واساسياته واعتقد ده اساس عنوان المضوع وهذا ر اي للتعليق وشكرا


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اشجينا يا باشا


----------

